# Damaged 585/595 Wanted (XL)



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone have a frame that's been damaged they'd like a bit of cash for? I do repair on carbon and I'd like another Look for my own use but I can't $wing a new one right now. Need an XL size, one that may have been crashed, dropped, smooshed..whatever.
Thanks,
Don Hanson


----------

